# My first humidor experiance (seasoning, hygrometer, salt test, beads, cigars)



## schind (Nov 13, 2007)

Now, I know that there are a lot of you newer smokers who have not owned a humidor before and would like to take a step up from buying a few singles at your local B&M and keeping them in a drawer. Buying a humidor is usually one of the first steps down the "slippery slope", and I'll admit that I was a little scared about messing up my humidor.
I just want to share my experience so others can see how another New Gorilla started this wonderful and rewarding hobby (and in some cases, lifestyle). Well, here we go!...

First, a little background on me:
I am a college student at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute in Troy, NY (very close to Albany). I have smoked a fair number of cigars before, but I would love to smoke more often despite my fairly limited budget right now.

Buying a humidor:
I chose this small (20 ct.) humidor from Cigars International.
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-5VHUM2&cat=10
I knew that it would be a good quality humidor from the many good reviews I have heard from this forum and what I know from other personal experiences with CI. It was $20 and included the standard circular humidifier.

When it came in the mail, I unpacked it and it looked like this:

I had learned how to season a humidor before the package came, so I wiped the inside down with very slightly damp paper towel to remove any dust and put a small bowl of DISTILLED water in the center of the humidor and closed it. I knew that it would take a few days to get up to humidity so I moved on to my hygrometer.

I chose to buy is hygrometer:
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-HYG10&cat=10

I chose this one because I liked how small it was and I liked the way it attaches to the humidor. There is a magnet on the back of the device and a metal plate with an adhesive back is included so you don't need to rely on Velcro to hold it on there. I also picked it because it is adjustable so if it is slightly off from the factory, you can correct it yourself. It also has a temperature display, which is nice to see all in one place.

Now, the salt test. The general idea is that you can check the accuracy of a hygrometer by combining water and salt in an enclosed environment and the relative humidity (RH) of the air will be 75%. To do this, I got the smallest Tupperware container I could find and a small cup (like the ones for condiments in a cafeteria or fast food place). I filled it about half way with salt and slowly dripped distilled (not necessary, but I had it around) water into it, stirring it with a toothpick, just until the salt was saturated but there was no standing water. I could turn the cup upside down and the mixture would stick to the bottom and nothing would come out.
I placed my hygrometer in the Tupperware with the salt and monitored it for about 16 hours (long enough to get the air stabilized at 75% RH). I noticed that the Hygrometer was averaging at 72% RH (71, then 72, then 73, then 72...). I now knew that it needed to be calibrated 3% up. I turned the knob clockwise 3 clicks and pressed the reset button. I then put it back in the Tupperware for another 16 hours and it read dead on at 75% RH.
Now at 2 days into conditioning the humidor, I placed my calibrated hygrometer into the seasoning humidor and closed the lid again. (it read 60% after a few hours so I knew my humidor was getting to my goal of above 70% RH).

Now, on to the beads. after reading about humidification beads on this site, i realized that they really are the best way to maintain humidity in my humidor. I went to http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/ and bought 1 oz. of the 65% humidification beads (the recommended amount for my sized humidor). I took the humidifier that came with the humidor out and opened it up. I then put the beads into a cut off toe of a set of pantyhose (the lighter the color, the easier it is to see how wet the beads are). I took a spray bottle of distilled water and sprayed the beads until 80% of them were wet/clear. I closed the pantyhose baggie with a twist-tie and placed it into the humidifier.

After 4 days, my humidor is up to 73% RH and I feel that it is properly seasoned so I removed the distilled water and attached the humidifier to the lid with the included Velcro. I also attached my hygrometer. I let it sit for two days, letting it reach equilibrium (65% RH, these beads are extremely accurate!) and spritzing the beads when the got a little dry.

Now it's time to add some cigars!

This is the final product!

Right now, I just have 4 cigars, due to my empty college pockets, but I have faith that as I keep sliding down the slope, this humidor will be filled and I'll be buying a bigger one!

I also recommend keeping track of the cigars you try so here is the excel spreadsheet format that I use:
http://www.david-schindler.com/cigars.xls

Have fun and keep this thread active, I would love to hear your experiences and as always, questions and criticism are always welcomed!

For those curious, the cigars are:

Fonseca Habanna Seleccion Cadete
Carlos Torano Exodus Silver Corona Grande
Carlos Torano Casa Torano Robusto
Perdomo Reserve Champagne Petite Corona

Happy Smoking!

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 125pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="166">[/TABLE]<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1" width="103">[/TABLE]​


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks great!!

PM me your addy so I can send you a handful of sticks to help get you started.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice setup and very generous gesture.
:tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Great post and I will say if you haven't ever tried that Perdomo Reserve Champagne Petite Corona, you will enjoy it. One of my favs. Gonna have to break down and get a box or two of the darn things!:ss


----------



## schind (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: My first humidor experience (seasoning, hygrometer, salt test, beads, cigars)*



BillyCigars said:


> Looks great!!
> 
> PM me your addy so I can send you a handful of sticks to help get you started.


That's very generous...Thank you so much! :ss


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Very good post :tu bump


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job with the post, very informative for us newbies. :tu


----------



## krash (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice post. Great pictures. Easy to follow instructions for anyone else setting up a small humidor. You'll enjoy that Torano Siver. :tu


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

good post!


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome write-up! Thank you so much for posting this! :tu

PM me your address and I'll also contribute to helping fill it up. :ss


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Dave,

Great post and pics, and welcome to CS! I have a problem you may be able to help me with. I have way too many cigars in my humidor, and since yours is almost empty, I was wondering of you could store some of them in your humidor. You can even smoke 'em if the mood strikes you!PM me your addy and I'll send them to you. :ss

Tim D.


----------



## schind (Nov 13, 2007)

mitro said:


> Awesome write-up! Thank you so much for posting this! :tu
> 
> PM me your address and I'll also contribute to helping fill it up. :ss





Tim D. said:


> Dave,
> 
> Great post and pics, and welcome to CS! I have a problem you may be able to help me with. I have way too many cigars in my humidor, and since yours is almost empty, I was wondering of you could store some of them in your humidor. You can even smoke 'em if the mood strikes you!PM me your addy and I'll send them to you. :ss
> 
> Tim D.


You guys are so great!

I have to say, I am into a lot of different hobbies and a lot of different forums and this one is one of the most friendly and informative forums I have come across. Thanks so much for all you Gorillas have to offer!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree, very nice post. What the others said, PM my an addy and I don't have much but it's getting bigger all the time (damn that cbid) and I'll try to send something.

College= $87 rent, nobody EVER dirtying dishes, the maid comes when? and of course selling books back for liquor and food.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Something coming your way!

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 3695 2019

:tu


----------



## schind (Nov 13, 2007)

mitro said:


> Something coming your way!
> 
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 3695 2019
> 
> :tu


:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice setup! These guys here are great! I'd like to comment on the humidor itself. The CI humi was my first wood one also. It has worked out really well. Just watch your beads and hygrometer and you'll be fine. I'll also spray the inside of the lid once in a while to help the beads . Have fun.


----------



## schind (Nov 13, 2007)

guy g said:


> Just watch your beads and hygrometer and you'll be fine. I'll also spray the inside of the lid once in a while to help the beads . Have fun.


Actually, Have you found that it's hard to keep humidity in this humidor? Maybe it's because it's new, but I find that the RH never really gets above 63% with the 65 beads. I went away for 48 hours last weekend and it was at 52% when I came back


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

schind said:


> Actually, Have you found that it's hard to keep humidity in this humidor? Maybe it's because it's new, but I find that the RH never really gets above 63% with the 65 beads. I went away for 48 hours last weekend and it was at 52% when I came back


My little CI humidor does have problems retaining humidity in the winter since the RH in my house is usually in the teens. Solution=put it inside a cooler during the winter. No, you can't show it off that way but your cigars won't dry out.


----------



## skates94 (Sep 16, 2006)

I just got one of these last week as well and began the seasoning process.

Last Tuesday:
Bagan Calibrating Hygrometer in Humidpak and waited 48 hours. Made appropriate adjustment (read 74% and adjusted +1%)

Last Thursday: Wiped down interior using a wet sponge and distilled water. Placed wet sponge on plastic bag and left on bottom of humidor. Mounted calibrated Hygromemter and The Puck-50 /70% humdification system after preparing it according to instructions. Closed it up and let it sit for 24 hours.

Last Friday: Opened it up and reading was 72 Degrees and 78% Humiditiy. Wiped down interior again with wet sponge and distilled water and let the humidor sit for 40 hours without the wet sponge in it.

Yesterday/Sunday: Opened it up and reading was 68 degrees and 64% Humiditiy...... WHAT!!!! Maybe this had something to do with us turning down the thermostat because we went away for a night. With our home thermostat back at 70 degrees I wiped down the interior again with a wet sponge and after four hours the humidity was back up to 78%. It has now consitently all day given me a reading of 72/72.

Hopefully this is okay. I have read the an ideal humidity is anywhere between 68%-72% with the temperture right around 70 but not to much higher.

~Chris

MY STOGIES ARE IN IT...... I REPEAT MY STOGIES ARE IN IT. I put them in today.... I'm so excited that I keep going to look at it and make sure they are okay.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Great great post. Thank you for sharing this!

Mods... can we make this a sticky? This is a great resource for new-to-the-community people to learn how to properly setup a humi.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Oops, forgot to give you the DC#:

DC# 0307 0020 0001 7165 3573 :ss


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

schind said:


> Actually, Have you found that it's hard to keep humidity in this humidor? Maybe it's because it's new, but I find that the RH never really gets above 63% with the 65 beads. I went away for 48 hours last weekend and it was at 52% when I came back


Yes, but, my $100 humi is also very maint intensive at this point. I added a jar of crystals. Works much better. 63 with 65 beads is close enough to be in the margin of accuracy.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Very informative thread, great for anybody setting up their first humi:tu 

Only one thing that you have left out and could be causing a couple of you problems is the flashlight test to check the seal on the humidor. Its very simple just stick a flashlight in the humi(turned on)and turn the lights off. Ideally you don't want to see any light passing through the Lid and the base. There are many threads buried in the forums about fixing a poor seal.

For those of you looking for a alternative to a humidor consider a tuppidor. They have a great seal, are easy to transport and virtually maintenance free, not to mention cheap(leaving more money for stogies)

Finally the RH may have a hard time stabilizing if the humi is empty. So if you have an empty humi there is only one thing to do. BUY MORE CIGARS:dr

Just my two :2


----------



## schind (Nov 13, 2007)

Prefy said:


> Very informative thread, great for anybody setting up their first humi:tu
> 
> Only one thing that you have left out and could be causing a couple of you problems is the flashlight test to check the seal on the humidor. Its very simple just stick a flashlight in the humi(turned on)and turn the lights off. Ideally you don't want to see any light passing through the Lid and the base. There are many threads buried in the forums about fixing a poor seal.


I actually forgot to talk about that step. I actually did flashlight check the humi before I seasoned it. so i don't know what my problem is with losing humidity. I'll probably do a flashlight check again, just to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

From my exp with 2 different wood humi's, I still believe it's simply the wood soaking up your moisture.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

guy g said:


> From my exp with 2 different wood humi's, I still believe it's simply the wood soaking up your moisture.


Most Likely the Problem:tpd:


----------



## schind (Nov 13, 2007)

guy g said:


> From my exp with 2 different wood humi's, I still believe it's simply the wood soaking up your moisture.


This is what I thought was happening, but wasn't sure.

Question: Will this be constant, or will it soak up water for a couple of weeks and then stop?

Now my sticks feel dry and hard and my humidity keeps dropping so i am opening the humidity disk with the beads exposed instead of in the pantyhose baggie and sitting it on the floor of the humi. Hope this works!:hn


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

schind said:


> This is what I thought was happening, but wasn't sure.
> 
> Question: Will this be constant, or will it soak up water for a couple of weeks and then stop?
> 
> Now my sticks feel dry and hard and my humidity keeps dropping so i am opening the humidity disk with the beads exposed instead of in the pantyhose baggie and sitting it on the floor of the humi. Hope this works!:hn


Eventually the Ceader will become saturated to the point that it won't be drawing moisture out of the air as quickly. The amount of time it takes is not an exact science though as it really depends on the wood. You might want to toss your sticks into a tupperware untill the RH stabalizes just to be on the safe side.


----------



## skates94 (Sep 16, 2006)

David,

I know that you are using beads and I have never had any experience with them but I have The Puck-50 in my new humidor (same type from CI but with the Cigar Band Mosaic design). I seasoned it according to my post above and now I'm getting a 70/70 consistent reading. It took a few days to properly season but now all appears well. I know you said your funds were limited but The Puck might be something worth picking up.... it's about $15.00. A humidor full of ruined cigars are will cost more than that


----------



## schind (Nov 13, 2007)

So...I thought I'd give you guys an update on my humidor situation. Since I brought the humidor (the 5 Vegas in the original post) up to college, the humidity has been really off (like 59-60 with the 65% beads in), so I decided to get a better (and bigger) humidor that gets a better seal and can hold the huge bombs that some of those BOTLs sent me! (Billycigars - yours are almost here!) I got the Milano Imperfect from cheaphumidors (http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...-IMP&Category_Code=imperfects&Product_Count=0 ) and I will post pictures when I get it (after I go home from college on the 16th). This will be a good example of an "imperfect" from the above site. I also got a half pound of the 70% beads from www.heartfeltindustries.com and as usual, Viper was of great help with a question I had. Happy Smoking Y'all!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

Great post! Stand up gorilla BillyCigars!!! I remember the broke college days. Send me your address and I'll donate to the cause!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

schind said:


> Actually, Have you found that it's hard to keep humidity in this humidor? Maybe it's because it's new, but I find that the RH never really gets above 63% with the 65 beads. I went away for 48 hours last weekend and it was at 52% when I came back


I had a 50ct. that had the same problem. I think temp will play with your RH a little more in small humis.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I have found in the winter that keeping a shot glass of distilled water really helps when the rh gets down to about 28% in my house. Also, if the humi has a lock, use it, the seal is much better with it locked.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice humi selection! Keep us all updated on your progress with it (and how empty it will look after the holidays :ss)


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

David....PM me your address so I can contribute to your slide down the slope :ss


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Bombs Away!!!

0307 1790 0004 6686 1798

My First Bomb!!!


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

Man I hear ya. Just got my first humi and the humidty is bouncing up and down and driving me crazy. The waiting is so hard, I want to start filling it already!


----------



## Luvs2h2oski (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys I just got my first humidor and need some good advice on some quality cigars at a married college students budget.(which isn't much as many of you can remember i am sure) I would love any advice you may have.


----------



## SledZeppelin (Oct 1, 2008)

extreme thread necromancy!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Very nice write up. I'm not going to lie, this is the first time I've ever seen the salt test explained. Luckly after trying it I was dead on :tu


----------

